# Has anyone dealt with novina??



## crushford76 (11 mo ago)

I've come across someone that will ship to Canada. http://novina.pl . But, they don't have an online store, and, they're in poland. Shipping is 40euro, and generally "prices are negotiable" depending on order size. 

Anyone have 2cents to add to this?


----------

